
Populism (03/2017) – by Ray Dalio - sr3d
https://www.scribd.com/document/342835546/Populism
======
sr3d
First 5 pages are gold. This part trips me out on how similar the Trump's
administration and Trump himself are doing. It's like their playbook one by
one.

"And while their political ideologies vary, the 1930s populists shared most of
these core beliefs and policy goals:

o They aligned themselves with “the people” or “the common man.” o They were
anti-establishment and attacked the current ruling interests (government,
corporations, wealthy individuals, etc.), calling them elites who were out of
touch and had failed the people. o They sought to undermine those elites in
favor of others by, for example, advocating wealth redistribution or the
nationalization of industry. o They were strongly nationalist and held
national unity as a key aim. o They detested the debate and disagreement
inherent in democracy, and sought to empower the executive branch, using
strong-arm tactics to prevent others from getting in their way and, in more
extreme cases, undermining democracy. o They tended to be anti-international,
anti-global trade, and anti-immigrant. They often railed against foreign
influence in their countries. This often translated to hostility toward other
countries, which pushed those countries to embrace political extremes as well.

• Conflicts between factions became increasingly intense, leading to great
obstructionism, crackdowns on opposition and free media, etc. This led to more
autocratic leadership. Those that had the weakest norms/shortest history of
democratic institutions were quickest to move away from democracy to
dictatorship"

